# Starting Out With Flim On DSLR D800



## BrianJoseph (Jul 21, 2016)

hey everyone im starting out shooting video with my dslr d800 and i was wondering what are some very good lens to get for high quality video. some shots will be at night and others will be day light shots. thank you all for all your input and help.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 21, 2016)

????


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 21, 2016)

Just about any lens will work.


----------



## CarlH (Jul 21, 2016)

I think he's getting "film" as in movies mixed up with video here.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 21, 2016)

CarlH said:


> I think he's getting "film" as in movies mixed up with video here.


ah. that would make sense.


----------



## BrianJoseph (Jul 21, 2016)

sorry everyone yeah im getting into video like music videos short films etc i have a suprise 30th birthday party to shoot in aug ill be using my D800. Sorry everyone


----------



## BrianJoseph (Jul 21, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Just about any lens will work.


i was thinking about a 35mm t1.5 samyung


----------



## KmH (Jul 21, 2016)

This forum is about film with a light sensitive emulsion on it as the recording medium, not as in moving pictures or video.

Scroll down the list of forum titles a bit further to:
DSLR Video Discussion

But don't start another identical thread, because there is a good chance a moderator will soon move this to the DSLR Video Discussion forum.

I recommend addressing the issue with your shift key.

High quality video is mostly about the camera operator, light direction and quality, and how much attention to detail the camera operator applies to each video sequence shot.
Use a lens focal length appropriate for each video segment.
A good video type tripod with a fluid video head is highly recommended.
A separate video monitor and a good manual follow focus accessory will also help video quality.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 21, 2016)

Braineack said:


> CarlH said:
> 
> 
> > I think he's getting "film" as in movies mixed up with video here.
> ...



Don't feel bad.  Many still refer to digital video files as 'video tape'.



BrianJoseph said:


> i was thinking about a 35mm t1.5 samyung



If 35mm is the focal length you need most, then yes.  But ask yourself if you truly need a declicked / cine lens.


----------



## Dave442 (Jul 21, 2016)

A fast cine lens. 35mm is usually good so you can have some of the background to give a sense of place. But that is probably still a bit tight for an indoor b/day party.

I would not worry about the lens, between now and August would focus on making up a storyboard on what to shoot in order to make a something out of the footage. If I just wrote it out then I would find that I want to see the people surprising the birthday person, and also the reaction at that moment of the birthday person - and realise that this is best done with two camera operators.

Have lighting, at least an LED panel on camera.


----------



## BrianJoseph (Jul 22, 2016)

Dave442 said:


> A fast cine lens. 35mm is usually good so you can have some of the background to give a sense of place. But that is probably still a bit tight for an indoor b/day party.
> 
> I would not worry about the lens, between now and August would focus on making up a storyboard on what to shoot in order to make a something out of the footage. If I just wrote it out then I would find that I want to see the people surprising the birthday person, and also the reaction at that moment of the birthday person - and realise that this is best done with two camera operators.
> 
> Have lighting, at least an LED panel on camera.


Dave they just changed it to having the party outside i will come up with a story line today that is a great idea i do have the 24-70 tamron vc version so i will use that to shoot this short film. i will get to get a camera stabilizers for some nice gliding shots.


----------



## Dave442 (Jul 22, 2016)

BrianJoseph said:


> Dave442 said:
> 
> 
> > A fast cine lens. 35mm is usually good so you can have some of the background to give a sense of place. But that is probably still a bit tight for an indoor b/day party.
> ...



If you are outside you may want to have a ND filter handy for that lens. In addition to eliminating the shakiness, sound is very important. If there is a person setting up the party then they should probably wear a wireless lavalier mic (or just a recorder with a lav to mix in post), another mic for ambient sound (this can also be a recorder with an external omnidirectional mic, such as the Tascam DR40) and probably a shotgun for the b/day person.


----------



## BrianJoseph (Jul 22, 2016)

Dave,
           i was thinking getting a Zoon H4nSP Handy Recorder for the audio but i was going to play music throughout the footage and have a little bit of audio coming through when they are singing happy birthday etc. i will def invest into ND Filter


----------



## Dave442 (Jul 22, 2016)

The Zoom recorder is good.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 22, 2016)

If you have legal rights to the music, you can always add that in post.


----------



## BrianJoseph (Jul 22, 2016)

480sparky said:


> If you have legal rights to the music, you can always add that in post.


yeah it is a local singer music and i will have the rights for it


----------



## otherprof (Jul 22, 2016)

BrianJoseph said:


> hey everyone im starting out shooting video with my dslr d800 and i was wondering what are some very good lens to get for high quality video. some shots will be at night and others will be day light shots. thank you all for all your input and help.


I don't shoot video, but if you are using autofocus, make sure the focus motor is quiet.


----------



## BrianJoseph (Jul 22, 2016)

otherprof everything will be manual focus on my d800.  thanks for that quick reminder buddy


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 22, 2016)

BrianJoseph said:


> yeah it is a local singer music and i will have the rights for it



I'd ask for a clean audio track of it and add that in post.



otherprof said:


> I don't shoot video, but if you are using autofocus, make sure the focus motor is quiet.





BrianJoseph said:


> otherprof everything will be manual focus on my d800.  thanks for that quick reminder buddy



I always record an audio track separately from camera and use it instead.  I rarely use the camera's audio track.


----------

